# Added Hassle for Corgi plumbers - The Gas Safe Register



## adso (May 4, 2009)

I dont know what anyone else thinks but im very unhappy with the whole gas safe register replacing corgi.. Just seems like a new money manking scheme at a time when businesses dont have the moeny and are closing left, right and centre we are force to pay out hundreds to register and buy all this crap inc gas safe posters, stickers and id cards.

try telling people who are expecting to see a corgi registration card that they arent required anymore and they wont beleive you.. the only ppl who really know anout gas safe are the plumbers!

we have been serving as 
Falkirk Plumbers for over 25 years and I know for a fact that any time we go out to do a job such as 
gas appliance servicing and installations, the customer will not know what gas safe is and won't trust us.

http://www.morlandandmartin.co.uk


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

sorry, but what the hell are you talking about?


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Ditto Tankless, what are you talking about, and how about an intro from you??


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

He's talling about passing gas when noone's in the room with you.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

airgap said:


> He's talling about passing gas when noone's in the room with you.


:thumbup: but I always like when other people get to smell it. lol


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

He's from across the pond.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

jjbex said:


> He's from across the pond.


Scotland. The only Scot I ever met black my eyes and broke my nose. I hit him 5 times with a Loiusville and he just stood there and looked at me and his wife came to his rescue. The fool called the cops and the drama drew out for a _ing year.


----------



## adso (May 4, 2009)

Hi everyone, just to clarify the point..

I guess this is an american forum??? well in the UK theres such a thing as "corgi" all plumbers who wortk with gas have to be Corgi registered in order to work with gas.. 

okay. well the recession has just hit the country and all of a suddon instead of plumber who work with gas being registered with corgi they have to register with Gas Safe instead and pay around $1000 for some stupid stickers and a new ID card at $600 per plumber! 

the thing is, the public only know of "corgi" and there's been no advertising campaign for the new " gas safe" organisation.. It's a load of bollocks as we call it in the uk, for the americans in the room thats uk english for balls! We're Plumbers in Falkirk, Bonny scotland!


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

That's pretty stout but does it have to be renewed every year or is it a one time payment? I pay an annual fee of about $500 to maintain my plumbing and gas certifications and I will have to pay it every year for as long as I want to keep my certifications. If yours is a one time payment (and I realize it's ridiculous of me to think that it could be) then it's not so bad, unless of course you had been paying nothing for your corgi cert.


----------



## MickW55 (May 14, 2009)

adso said:


> Hi everyone, just to clarify the point..
> 
> I guess this is an american forum??? well in the UK theres such a thing as "corgi" all plumbers who wortk with gas have to be Corgi registered in order to work with gas..
> 
> ...


Well done for keeping your cool and for the good explanation!

You're right, CORGI has been hammered home to Joe Public for years and just as they are getting used to it Gas Safe comes along, which nobody has heard of!!!


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

Good to hear us Americans aren't alone in the government trying to squeeze us dry.


----------



## cajunplumberjoe (Mar 26, 2009)

i thought a corgi was some type of little dog. how is socialized medicine for you guys. looks like we will be paying for it over here soon. by we i mean the ones of us who get up at 6:00am and work to 7 pm.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Adso,
Thank you for posting on our board. You are welcome here anytime. I for one enjoy hearing about our trade from around the world.

Same goes for all you other non North Americans. Post up. We would like to hear how things are done in other countries.


----------

